# Pine shavings as bedding



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

The other day I cleaned out my goat barn. Pulled out all the old grass hay (that they had pretty much turned into bedding) and I bought a few bales of pine shavings.
Yesterday I finished opening all the pine shaving bales and spreading them out. This gave my goaties a nice, thick, fresh smelling layer of bedding. I also gave them a new whoile bale of peanut hay that I didn't cut the strings on (I want the bale to stay as "together" as possible for as long as possible so that they don't turn it into bedding like the grass hay LOL).
I have to say how nice the whole situation seems right now. If you've ever had horses and bedded out their stalls with fresh pine shavings you'll know that overnight most horses will churn the new shavings into the old ones or the dirt floor, so the shavings don't stay "new" for long LOL.
But my goaties take great care of their shavings . The shavings are really easy to pick Summer's hershy squirts out of and if I'm careful and don't mind sacrificing a few shavings I can pick out the little piles of berries, as well as any wet spots.
I'm just really, really happy with the way things are working out .
Anybody else use pine shavings to bed their goats' stalls?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I use pine shavings, and they are very nice.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I like using pine shavings and then spreading a little straw on top.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

.:Linz:. said:


> I like using pine shavings and then spreading a little straw on top.


Do you find that they eat the straw?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I use pine shavings, and they are very nice.


I just loved how fresh and piney Pan smelled this morning when we cuddled !


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Zarafia said:


> Do you find that they eat the straw?


Nope. They just seem to prefer the feel of it over just the shavings. Silly goaties...


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Silly goaties indeed!  (I love my silly goaties!!!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, I use it as well and at times use other types as well.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the pine shavings a lot, I like to use straw in the winter though as it keeps them warmer.


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

I use pine shavings. I used to use straw. My goaties would eat the straw and the chickens LOVED getting into the goat house to scratch through and make a HUGE mess of it. Switching to pine shaving was the best choice!! And they all smell so clean too!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use pine shavings too. In the winter I layer straw on top of the shavings so they stay warmer...


----------

